# Bully sticks



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey I have heard alot of you talking about bully sticks on here. We give our pups greenies for treats but after the recent post on here about those I dont think they will be getting them any more. I have never been a fan of giving my dogs pig ears and raw hides it kinda grosses me out. What is so good about these bully sticks? why are they soooo expensive? Any thing else you recommend?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Feb 9 2005, 01:04 AM
> *Hey I have heard alot of you talking about bully sticks on here. We give our pups greenies for treats but after the recent post on here about those I dont think they will be getting them any more. I have never been a fan of giving my dogs pig ears and raw hides it kinda grosses me out. What is so good about these bully sticks? why are they soooo expensive? Any thing else you recommend?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34356*


[/QUOTE]

AS they are Beef Tendon,they are a natural chew thats SAFE. I buy them from a all natural web site.They offer them in 6 or 12 in. They last a VERY long time and are completly safe.They donot SWELL up like rawhide(I have stopped giving these because of that) & my boys LOVE them. The ones they sell in the pet stores are very thin in comparison to the ones from the web site I buy from.They also help clean the teeth.


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

I have always been told they are made from a bull's penis (which I suppose is a tendon of sorts). Should this not be true, then I've been had.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is what I've been told and saw on the internet.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

bully sticks









> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Feb 9 2005, 12:19 PM
> *I have always been told they are made from a bull's penis (which I suppose is a tendon of sorts).  Should this not be true, then I've been had.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Found this on a website:


> Macho Stix are a unique dog chew. These chews are made from, well how should we say this, BULL penises. We'll wait for you to stop laughing. ... ... Done? All NaturalThese are not rawhide chews. These come fresh from USDA inspected meat processing facilities. Not rendered meat like many other bully sticks (including many of our competitors). Your dogs will love them and you can feel comfortable knowing your dog is enjoying the highest quality chew treat you can get. This is a natural product so size does vary.
> Analysis: Min. Protein 76%, Min. Fat 1%, Max Fiber 5%, Max. Moisture 15%[/B]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Found another site:


> Bully Sticks are 100% Bull penises, Not a tendon, and not processed meat strips.  Bully Sticks are dried, lightly smoked or natural flavor and delivered to your door. We never try to hide what they are by giving them little cute names.[/B]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 9 2005, 12:40 PM
> *Found this on a website:
> QUOTE*


*



Macho Stix are a unique dog chew. These chews are made from, well how should we say this, BULL penises. We'll wait for you to stop laughing. ... ... Done? All NaturalThese are not rawhide chews. These come fresh from USDA inspected meat processing facilities. Not rendered meat like many other bully sticks (including many of our competitors). Your dogs will love them and you can feel comfortable knowing your dog is enjoying the highest quality chew treat you can get. This is a natural product so size does vary.
Analysis: Min. Protein 76%, Min. Fat 1%, Max Fiber 5%, Max. Moisture 15%

Click to expand...

*<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34434
[/B][/QUOTE]









I cannot believe I read that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I missed that part when I read it.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

gross!
There is too much protein in those!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

And for all of us who were squimish about lamb lungs........!

I never knew where bully sticks came from.

They say it's a good day when you learn something new. I dunno - maybe TOO much information?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i had to dissect on in school, so i knew what they were when i saw it. i just mentally can handle my male dog chewing on one LOL.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm totally grossed out by them. I just have this mental picture of Lexi coming up and licking me after eating one. YUCK!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

A woman must have come up with this product...I cannot see any man inventing a bully stick!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 9 2005, 01:39 PM
> *A woman must have come up with this product...I cannot see any man inventing a bully stick!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34463*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 9 2005, 02:39 PM
> *A woman must have come up with this product...I cannot see any man inventing a bully stick!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34463*


[/QUOTE]









You are so right!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ewwwwwwwwwww, I just bought one and it is 12"







then I decided to search here for it and see if it is safe. I don't think this is natural. I gotta go wash my hands now.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

L.E. loves her bully sticks. Whenever someone asks us what she's chewing on we say "her peepee!" We all start laughing and then they ask what it really is and we say "her peepee!" It is kinda gross, but she loves them. We usually give her a little drink of water afterwards and before she licks us!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

OMG Get the heck out of here!!!







This is what I have been giving my sweet baby boys???!! and doesn't it figure they just love them! I never knew that is the part they were made from!! Yuck!!







How Gross!!!







When I get home, we are brushing our teeth really really good! lol


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 9 2005, 12:40 PM
> > *Found this on a website:
> > QUOTE*
> 
> ...


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> L.E. loves her bully sticks. Whenever someone asks us what she's chewing on we say "her peepee!" We all start laughing and then they ask what it really is and we say "her peepee!" It is kinda gross, but she loves them. We usually give her a little drink of water afterwards and before she licks us![/B]



Where did you purchase these? I have been looking for them at Petco, Snowball is a very active chewer at 3 years old, and I can never tell if the ones in the store are bully sticks or just rawhides!?!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=161208
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get them at Petsmart or specialty pet stores around town. I haven't seen them at Petco.

Here's the one we get at Petsmart: Bully stick


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have seen them at the gromming shop in Avondale. They were not cut and packaged and looked like dehydrated walking sticks I asked the guy behind the counter what it was and he just politely says, bull penis. GROSS! Nope, not gonna happen at our house.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Mine LOVE bullysticks, if they had the choice they would chew them all day everyday, and they last a very long time. I get mine on ebay now, the 6" and they were $25 for 25 ($1 each) and FREE shipping! Its totally worth it bc mine really enjoy them and they keep them entertained when I am workign etc.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> L.E. loves her bully sticks. Whenever someone asks us what she's chewing on we say "her peepee!" We all start laughing and then they ask what it really is and we say "her peepee!" It is kinda gross, but she loves them. We usually give her a little drink of water afterwards and before she licks us![/B]


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=161288
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I got Fenway's @ petedge. 
www.petedge.com
he lurvs them. These ones don't stink, at least i don't notice them. I had given him pressed rawhide







before and that STUNK. I threw those out when I got the bully sticks. He likes them better then his nylabones too.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i get 3 foot ones at the petstore near me.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

holey cow, 3 foot? , I decided to give the one I bought 12" to Sparkey and he couldn't carry it around. so I used a saw, knife , dremel and cut it shorter but the whole place stink now. these are not easy to cut.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I tried bully sticks. Jeffery loved them and they were reasonably priced. What I didn't like about them was that they stained his paws brown and they got gooy like raw hides does while he was chewing on them.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Mine LOVE bullysticks, if they had the choice they would chew them all day everyday, and they last a very long time. I get mine on ebay now, the 6" and they were $25 for 25 ($1 each) and FREE shipping! Its totally worth it bc mine really enjoy them and they keep them entertained when I am workign etc.[/B]


I will definitely have to check out ebay for bully sticks. Miko LOVES them and it keeps him entertained while we are gone. He especially loves the breaded ones which unfortunately don't last as long but are just as expansive. I know its gross, but he is a dog and I am sure if he could talk, he would be begging me for bully sticks







....


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

TOO MUCH INFORMATION!!!!!!!!
I knew his bully stick smelled kinda funky. Ughhhhhh.....

Oh. My. God.



> i get 3 foot ones at the petstore near me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just saw this thread, but wanted to add that Tucker loves bully sticks also. And they keep him occupied so even though I did know what they were made from, I let him have them anyway. I buy him the 3 ft size too. He loves to hide in between the couch and end table with his treats and it was so funny watching him try to get into his "spot" with a 3 ft bully stick in his mouth. Oh, you just had to be there,lol. Anyway, his Daddy cut his up into smaller pieces so he could hide with them. They do last a long time, which I like, but they do stink!! That's why I call it his "stink stick". I can even tell him to go get your stink stick and he gets it,lol. His has never stained his paws or anything like that. I may have to check out the ones on e-bay though. Do those last a long time also?


----------

